# Automatic Trans Shifter Bushings Different?



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

I ordered the Trans Shifter Bushing (insulator) for the shifter end 34552d4000 and the trans end 3455289900 and they are both exactly the same dimensions, when I mic'd them. Any know if these are the same part under a different P/N? I doesn't sound likely, but thought I'd check.


----------



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

Well, I will answer my own question. According to the dealer, yes there is a difference in the material. The dimensions are the same, but the color is slightly different. 3455289900 Insulator (shifter bushing at trans end) and 34552d4000 Insulator (shifter bushing at shifter end). I would guess the material change has to do with the higher temps in the engine compartment.


----------

